# Pickerel Bait



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 5, 2007)

Well one pond that I live closest to is loaded with chain pickerel and I can catch a few on live shiners or bluegill and occasionally on a Bagley's Balsa B3 or X-rap. When its warm enough for topwater, they'll hit a Horny Toad or Heddon Torpedo. My question is what would be one of the most effective baits, number wise I guess, to catch them this time of year. The highs around here are in the 60's right now but will probably be in the mid to lower 50's by January and maybe a little colder at some points. The pond is 12 feet at the deepest and is 50 acres. The majority of it is 5 feet and under with receded grass beds and dead lily pad s under the top. There are some old pilings that go across the pond like there was an old wooden bridge across it a long time ago. If you have any suggestions on good baits, they will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

Johnson Silver Minnow, In line spinner (rooster tail work great) smaller spinner baits and even a senko that you "swim" like a small snake


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 5, 2007)

I've caught tons of pickerel on johnson weedless spoons, rapala weedless spoons, chart colorado spinnerbaits buzzed on the surface, plastic worms, and inlines. Inlines are snagprone though and pickeral love weeds. I also suggest adding a trailer to all of these baits. It seems like when they want to feed, they will hit anything shiny that resembles a minnow.


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

spinner baits buzz baits and at walmart the knami senko in chart. and white lamanate(something like that) anything shiny or chart. or bright colored there not to picky

there the bluefish of the sweetwater


----------



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

Try a small piece of beef heart or a small clove of garlic on a jig, you may put a plastic tube etc. on the jig as well . WHOLE KNOWS it just may work for you.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

sporty said:


> Try a small piece of beef heart or a small clove of garlic on a jig, you may put a plastic tube etc. on the jig as well . WHOLE KNOWS it just may work for you.



I am gonna try that Garlic clove thing!

Pickerel will hit anything that moves so as look as it flashes and splashes it is good

I woudl get some light wire leader as they will part you line - especially the larger ones


----------



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

great please post if it works . I know theres a fisherwoman here that swears by it .  She uses a fire tiger plastic with lots of yellow. I've seen her bring in some nice one's. I'll try it this summer .


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

spinner baits and buzzbaits


----------



## bcritch (Dec 17, 2007)

I use the Mepps Black Fury Spinners. Size 0 or a size 1
The Pickerel love them


----------



## little anth (Dec 17, 2007)

i like the bomber fat free guppy and shad in CITRUS SHAD

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&partNumber=15524&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


#24


----------



## jwo1124 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say live bait would be the best. Use a fat piece of crawler or a med-large shiner. If you are talking lures only, I'd say a spoon. I think the spoon is the number one overlooked lure. It has a great action and flash. If you are fishing grass or weeds try a soft plastic jerkbait either hooked weedless with the hook in the body or on a small weedless jig head.


----------

